# Wiring a 5v smoke unit?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I want to replace a burned out smoke unit in a Bobber with an LGB 5v smoke unit. I've got a 7805 voltage regulator(perhaps there's something better). Can someone provide a simple wiring diagram to run this off track voltage? Thanks, Bill


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cap'nBill on 29 Nov 2010 04:38 PM 
I want to replace a burned out smoke unit in a Bobber with an LGB 5v smoke unit. I've got a 7805 voltage regulator(perhaps there's something better). Can someone provide a simple wiring diagram to run this off track voltage? Thanks, Bill

Bill - this article should provide exactly what you are looking for:

5 volt power for trains

Let me know if you have any questions. 


dave


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

In a previous topic, I was asking the same questions. I found these on Ebay. So far the one that I installed in one of my Stainz locos is working just the way I want it to work. Here is a short video of it in action. The smoke unit is a five volt LGB smoke generator. 
Here is the Ebay item http://cgi.ebay.com/LM317-In-DC-or-...7628997743


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, that loco must have disc brakes!! 

I've got to eat dinner, but can you put the link to that thread here Dan for Bill? It was a good thread with lots of information. 

But I agree, get the inexpensive converter. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Good info, thanks, guys! That Stainz is generating some serious smoke!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

As Greg suggested, here is the link for the other smoke unit thread. http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------

